# Want to build a box stand? here's your plans/ updated new pics !



## Gadestroyer74

Here are several well detailed links to build bases and box stands.. These elevator brackets are the best I have seen with tie down loops and channels for. 2x6 slots and predrilled bolt holes..

http://www.nwtf.org/tv_magazines/images/GITG_box_blind.pdf

http://www.sportsmanscondo.com/productpages/EZBracket.htm

http://www.turkeycountrymagazine.com/11SO/MembersOnly/diy.html

http://www.e-ztower.com/

http://www.freedeerstandplans.com/box-deer-stand.html

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Elevators-...u=202560097&ci_kw=&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969

Windows http://deerviewwindows.com/horizontal-slider-window/


----------



## madsam

Nice to take your time to do this!!!


----------



## sid52j

*Thumbs Up to Gadetroyer!*

Thanks, That is great info!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Y'all are welcome hope it helps some folks out


----------



## BuckHunter31

Definitely helped. I downloaded the first plan and have decided on it. It KISS and only $200. I was going to go all out with crazy add ons like sliding windows, carpet, office chairs but that just ain't rough enough  appreciate the heads up on some great plans


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yes sir your welcome.. I am building a base myself and was doing research. I have sliding glass windows and carpet in mine.. The glass last much longer than plexiglass and doesn't scratch or have some of the haze glare. The carpet is for sound proofing more than anything


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Bump


----------



## sgtstinky

After you build the box, how difficult is it to get it up on the support legs? The box looks like it would be heavy. Any advice on buidling a tower stand? I would like to build one this summer big enough for me and my boy.


----------



## stevetarget

Thanks for the links, I found some nice corner brackets at home depo!  They are called elevator brackets, they have angle and straight.  Copy and paste the link. Or search home depo for elevator brackets.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=Search+All


----------



## thurmongene

Well Dangit,  me and my antique dial up just can't get those links to show up.  Even if I could it would take all day to download a picture.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I got the Home Depot ones myself 88 shipped to my door great brackets you don't want the straight ones. As far as standing it up there is a heap of ways to do that. Tractor pulley up high in a tree and pull it up . Put eye bolts in one side and use a truck becareful here


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ttt


----------



## jimboknows

The brackets sure make it easier...but one site sells for $139 and the other for $119...dang, I need to get my welder out and make these and sell them on craigslist, lol.
The last link listed has some nice ideas for ground blinds also. 
Thanks for the links.
This site is my favorite site on the internet...great source of info.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

You can get them from Home Depot for like 88


----------



## bigelow

Thanks


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yes sir


----------



## Gadestroyer74

here is mine I built .


----------



## Milkman

Bump for some super ideas for those of us looking to upgrade some stands.


----------



## elfiii

Good stuff.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I plan to build some some more I have some plastic sheeting that is like ply wood in 4x8 sheets I have some that's 1/8 thick perfect for walls and sides etc


----------



## Milkman

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I plan to build some some more I have some plastic sheeting that is like ply wood in 4x8 sheets I have some that's 1/8 thick perfect for walls and sides etc



What kind of sheeting are you referring to?   I could use some for roof replacements on some stands.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

It's just like hard plastic ply wood and light weight 4x8 sheets I hauled some and the guy gave me 4 sheets will never rot light weight and paintable. They vary in thickness and color these are grey


----------



## Gadestroyer74

This best thing I have found for roofs other than tin is those plastic bed lines cut out the flat bottom and screw it to the top works perfect see them laying all over the inter state at times


----------



## Monster Hunter

Thanks.....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here is an idea you may can find it cheaper and different colors IMO it's the way to go 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_72405-44905-688840_0__?productId=3436816


----------



## Beretta682

Moderators might want to make this a sticky.


----------



## whchunter

*Nice*



Gadestroyer74 said:


> Here are several well detailed links to build bases and box stands.. These elevator brackets are the best I have seen with tie down loops and channels for. 2x6 slots and predrilled bolt holes..
> 
> http://www.nwtf.org/tv_magazines/images/GITG_box_blind.pdf
> 
> http://www.sportsmanscondo.com/productpages/EZBracket.htm
> 
> http://www.turkeycountrymagazine.com/11SO/MembersOnly/diy.html
> 
> http://www.e-ztower.com/
> 
> http://www.freedeerstandplans.com/box-deer-stand.html



Thanks...great job and great INFO.....Gadestroyer74


----------



## j_seph

Tell y'all another shortcut as well. If you have your cut list and if your local Lowes Home Depot have a good saw operator. Take your cut list and get the lumber you need. Have them cut it for you there on a day they are not busy. Saves a lot of time and work. Have done this on a few projects. Did not cost me any extra and I got to go home and start putting it together


----------



## Chase4556

Gadestroyer74 said:


> This best thing I have found for roofs other than tin is those plastic bed lines cut out the flat bottom and screw it to the top works perfect see them laying all over the inter state at times



How you aquire them is on you, but I have seen a guy use a dumpster lid as well and it worked well. They are kinda heavy when compared to other thinner plastic sheeting, but for him, the price was right....


----------



## thericcardgrp

Great post thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

There sure is a heap of ways you can do them certainly you can use your imagination..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Bump


----------



## elfiii

Beretta682 said:


> Moderators might want to make this a sticky.



Your wish is my command.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=639344


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks elffi


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here is my latest project. This is a 5x6 with a inside height of 5'7 . I took 2x4's and ripped them in half and used them for the studs for framing the walls and door. I used PVC board 4x8 sheets I believe it's 1/8th inch thick. This will never rotten and makes the walls very light yet still strong. My windows are 38 inches from the floor to the bottom with a 14 inch wide opening. I closed off 4 inches off each side of the walls. I ripped pressure treated 5 inch board down and added it to each window ledge to give you a shooting rest. The wall board is very easy to cut. I used all screws in this build aswel. The roof is a 7x8 to give it a 1 foot over hang. I used osb for the roof and added tin screwed to that . I made a square box frame outta 2x2 this lets you screw the roof inside. This stand is built with 4 walls all remove able aswell as the roof. The door has a 24 inch opening. Osb on the floor with 2x6 for the bottom. I used Home Depots elevator brackets with 2 1/2 lag bolts I added additional 2x6's where the brackets are to give it strength and the lag bolts something to screw into. I will use 12 foot 4x4 for the legs squared off with 2x4 two foot up from the from then x'd in the center. I will add 4 ten foot 2x4 on each side of the 4x4 for bracing...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Before paint pic


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Inside after paint


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Front after paint


----------



## Curtis-UGA

That stand looks awesome!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks brother !


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I used PVC board 4x8 sheets I believe it's 1/8th inch thick.



I cannot find this on Lowes or Home Depot web site.  I searched under "PVC Board", "PVC Sheet" and "PVC Panel."

What is this really called?  Price per sheet?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I googled it it's hard to find it but I searched 4x8 plastic board . This was giving to me by a shipper it takes about 5 to 6 sheets. Before , I seen it for 15 or so a sheet. You could also use this and paint it also 
http://t.homedepot.com/p/1-8-In-x-4-Ft-x-8-Ft-Plywood-833096/100535208


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here is an idea of window shade/roof


----------



## Gadestroyer74

HuntinDawg89 said:


> I cannot find this on Lowes or Home Depot web site.  I searched under "PVC Board", "PVC Sheet" and "PVC Panel."
> 
> What is this really called?  Price per sheet?



You can also use 1/8th plywood it's about 12$ a sheet at Home Depot. I build my walls in 4 sections and as light as possible I use screws in everything.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Some more


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Another


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Privacy board blind


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Another


----------



## Gadestroyer74

One more


----------



## Gadestroyer74

The process begins


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Box is up


----------



## Gadestroyer74

View


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Another


----------



## Buck Nasty

Heck Yeah....  My elevator brackets are on the way!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Best money you could spend


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Best money you could spend



Man that thing looks like a Forestry Tower...any higher and your bullet would have to dodge power lines!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Lol looks can be deceiving in pictures..


----------



## frosty20

where did you get the brackets?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Home Depot elevator brackets


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Box is up



Awesome stand buddy! Can't wait to kill some time in it this fall!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Curtis-UGA said:


> Awesome stand buddy! Can't wait to kill some time in it this fall!



Sure do appreciate your help getting it up. These pics and time spent are what I remember most. Looking forward to many more days and hunting memories ! Sure is a nice view bubba !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Buck Nasty said:


> Heck Yeah....  My elevator brackets are on the way!!!



Post your build pics as you go in here and the finished product bubba


----------



## frosty20

has anyone just built a platform and placed a hub style blind on top?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Sure they have . I haven't done that myself but it does work unless you get some gusty wind it can be a little ruff on em


----------



## huntall

This is one I put up the other day. It's on a hill so it's not tall.




This is looking out front window.


----------



## huntall

This is looking out left window.


----------



## huntall

One I built a few years ago. It is also on a hill so its not tall. It's easy for my Dad to get into.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I like those nice work! Did you use a sheet metal break to make this window awning deals ? Looks good nice views too


----------



## huntall

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I like those nice work! Did you use a sheet metal break to make this window awning deals ? Looks good nice views too



Yes I used a metal break. They work good!


----------



## 7 point

Here's mine from last year I built 4x8 and 8 ft off the ground the roof is ply wood with rubberized roof coating painted on.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Post your build pics as you go in here and the finished product bubba



Will Do... Here are my walls...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looking good. Folks don't be shy to share the stands you built on here helps others get ideas and nice to see your creations feel free to ask questions and interact


----------



## Cornfed

Here is the progress on our 4'x8' tower blind from this afternoon. We started on the front of it as well. We have 12' pressure treated 4x4's for the legs and plan to have it modular and look much like Gadestroyer74's. This is our first tower build.


----------



## gcs

Here is a few pics of a box stand I built last year. The box is 6 feet across and 7 feet tall inside. This is the first octagon shape box I have built. I hinged my windows to swing up and out of the way when open. I used magnetic latches to hold the windows in the open position. I also have carpet in the box to help keep things quiet. The box is set into position with a forklift on top of 16 ft 4x4's cemented in the ground. This box was more challenging to build but works great. I posted this box in my own thread let year, but I wanted to share it with everybody on this thread with all the great ideas. Here is the link to my thread from last year. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=765643&highlight=


----------



## woody10

Appreciate you passing along


----------



## 7 point

My next build will be a mobile blind on a old trailer frame I will post pics after I start.


----------



## gcs

I built a mobile stand on a old boat trailer. It worked out great.  The guy I built it for, pulled it to Kentucky. Here is the link to that project I did. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=557985&highlight=


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Gcs box


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Inside gcs


----------



## Buck Nasty

Thats a cadillac blind...


----------



## Buck Nasty

Hey Brian..Whats the length on your diagonal 2x6 and bottom 2x4's


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Cornfed said:


> Here is the progress on our 4'x8' tower blind from this afternoon. We started on the front of it as well. We have 12' pressure treated 4x4's for the legs and plan to have it modular and look much like Gadestroyer74's. This is our first tower build.



From my experience with elevators I have found they needed more bracing where they are bolted in this pic you can see how I did it. Looking. Good thanks for sharing your pics for others to see


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Buck Nasty said:


> Hey Brian..Whats the length on your diagonal 2x6 and bottom 2x4's



I believe I used 16 foot  for them Chris


----------



## Buck Nasty

Here is mine almost complete....with the help of my boys...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Buck Nasty said:


> Here is mine almost complete....with the help of my boys...



That's looking good. Great way to get the kids involved in the process


----------



## 7 point

Nice looking blinds I like to see the young'uns get involved it teaches them that hard pays off.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Excellent thread!


----------



## gcs

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Inside gcs



This box had a lot windows, we wound up and put camo blind material over them to darken the inside.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I see that it did. I can see where that might be needed to keep from being detected while moving. It sure is nice none the less. Any chance you have a pic of it setup and the views ?


----------



## Chase4556

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Gcs box



Holy cow...

Thats a nice blind.


----------



## gcs

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I see that it did. I can see where that might be needed to keep from being detected while moving. It sure is nice none the less. Any chance you have a pic of it setup and the views ?



Here are the only pics I have of the box after  getting it setup. Not to good of pic of the viewing but you are looking at a 250 yd long food plot in a crp field.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's pretty dang cool looks like a mini cabin nestled up in a oak tree... Love it !


----------



## Buck Nasty

Finished Product, just needs paint!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

You done a great job !


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> You done a great job !



After this weekend, I will be able to park my car on my side of the garage again.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Lol post yor pics of it up when your done


----------



## Buck Nasty

I want to personally thank Brian(GaDestroyer) for helping me out along with way and for giving me advice on fixing some rookie mistakes I made along the way, and for being generous with his time and always being by the phone...and to my buddy at the club who helped stand this puppy up, and to my kids.  I went back and secured it to the ground with stakes and metal cables...only thing left is to put up the ladder.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

You sure did a great job being your first ! That picture says it all right there ! That's what it's all about family and friends In the outdoors. Glad I could help. I never to far away to help my fellow sportsman


----------



## fellybbob

legs could use some paint


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Pressure treated  wood needs to dry out before painting. Also once they age they look like timber wood. Deer are color blind mainly color is for us humans . Once it dries out it will help prolong the life but isn't needed honestly on pressure treated


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here is one I did outta privacy fence wood slats


----------



## UGABuckeye

Happy to help, Chris. This year is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Buck Nasty

UGABuckeye said:


> Happy to help, Chris. This year is going to be a lot of fun!



Thanks Peter.  You were a HUGE help!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Bought time to start thinking about building some box stands. What's everyone. Working on ?


----------



## bhdawgs

Man you guys have stands nicer that some folks houses!  Here are a couple of ours.   The first one is an old kids playhouse


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Those are looking nice ! I bet a lot of memories where made in them too..


----------



## spwatz

I have started building on my first shooting house, ever.  While I have helped put up a few, I have never built one.  So far, I just have the base completed.  It will be a 4'x6' with a 2' porch.  Because of this thread, I decided to use the elevator brackets.  I still am trying to decide how I want to do the windows, (buy or make).  I want a totally enclosed house.  I am buying some materials as I go along, but mostly I am waiting for better/warmer weather before I do too much with it.  The biggest unknown for me right now is where am I going to put it???  I have several possible locations.  Do I haul it piece by piece to the middle of nowhere and use it for myself or do I put it where others in the club can easily find it and use it also???


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I have done serval things with windows and they end up being a pain. I would buy them. There are some really nice windows out there built for that purpose. I also would add window shutters as it keeps the rain and sun off the windows. It also keeps you dark from being detected. I have one totally enclosed house and it's nice in bad weather and winds. Make sure and have most of the window area open all the way to the corner of the walls so you don't get blind spots in the corners. I always let people hunt mine as I want people to enjoy them. You just gotta set what ever box rules so people respect your property and leave it like you wanted it.


----------



## blood on the ground

just read back through this thread. very good thread with a lot of great information!


----------



## Canuck5

We "prefab'ed" a 4' x 7' "community" box stand and with the help of 5 of us, got it up and secured.  It's really intended for an easier hunt, so it's not too high and will be used for Father/Mother - Son/Daughter shoots.  It's situated in such a spot that it might take 2 people to cover all the ground around it.

It's carpeted inside, just to keep the noise down ... curtains have been hung (although, I would've liked to totally enclose it, but ... ).  Should make for some good stories!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That thing looks nice ! You have any inside pics of it ?. That should make for slot of fun memories and time spend out doors ! Looks great !


----------



## Canuck5

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That thing looks nice ! You have any inside pics of it ?. That should make for slot of fun memories and time spend out doors ! Looks great !



No, but I will get some, the week of turkey opener!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

These are some a member here built here is his thread 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=627722&highlight=


----------



## Last Minute

Thanks for the tip, those look like they'd work good.I went ahead and priced out materials for this project. Home depot has the pt 12' 4x4's for $15 each the 2x4's are like $3 a piece and the pt 2x6's are $8. I'm figuring I'll need 4 4x4's, 20 2x4"s and a couple of 2x6"s so for about $140 in lumber I should be able to put one together. I've already got a stack of plywood so im good there.


----------



## 660griz

Last Minute said:


> Thanks for the tip, those look like they'd work good.I went ahead and priced out materials for this project. Home depot has the pt 12' 4x4's for $15 each the 2x4's are like $3 a piece and the pt 2x6's are $8. I'm figuring I'll need 4 4x4's, 20 2x4"s and a couple of 2x6"s so for about $140 in lumber I should be able to put one together. I've already got a stack of plywood so im good there.



Since it really don't get that cold here. I am gonna just put up a hinged wood 'window'. Open when I get in, and close to keep the critters/wasp out when I leave.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

660griz said:


> Since it really don't get that cold here. I am gonna just put up a hinged wood 'window'. Open when I get in, and close to keep the critters/wasp out when I leave.


The only thing I have noticed with that is the movement and difference it looks to the deer some deer alert to that is it wasn't like that. It could depend on the area or pressure. From my experience  


Last Minute said:


> Thanks for the tip, those look like they'd work good.I went ahead and priced out materials for this project. Home depot has the pt 12' 4x4's for $15 each the 2x4's are like $3 a piece and the pt 2x6's are $8. I'm figuring I'll need 4 4x4's, 20 2x4"s and a couple of 2x6"s so for about $140 in lumber I should be able to put one together. I've already got a stack of plywood so im good there.


What I did was take 2x4 and rip them in have make 2x2 saves wood and creates more space inside the box. I added another 2x2 at the window opening for more of a shooting rail. Not building a house so don't get to carried away. Just make sure your base is strong. I used elevator brackets I have yet to anchor one down and they don't blow over maybe in a tornado or something like that


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Few pointers on building box blinds:

-Keep the windows small 6" tall is good, don't make em too high on wall, easier to slump to shoot than raising up.
-Buy miscolored paint at paint store for $4 for high quality exterior paint, ie Sherwin Williams etc.
-Use screws instead of nails.
- X brace legs with PT 1x4's, stronger than just one diagonal brace. If you bury the legs the lower band board is not necessary. Saves $$$.
-Metal roofs drip in cold weather unless there is plywood beneth them.
-2"x6" floor framing is overkill on 4'x4' or even 4'x8' stands. Save money and weight.
-Roof does NOT need to be sloped, it will be slopes when you put it up. Saves time in construction and design.
-8' long 4'x4' legs are probably long enough in 95% of installations.


----------



## OptimumShine

A lot of the original links are dead.  Any copies of the original NWTF link one?

Looking to build a simple on this off season.


----------



## elfiii

OptimumShine said:


> A lot of the original links are dead.  Any copies of the original NWTF link one?
> 
> Looking to build a simple on this off season.



Easy Peasy.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844157&highlight=box+blind


----------



## Hookedonhunting

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Few pointers on building box blinds:
> 
> -Keep the windows small 6" tall is good, don't make em too high on wall, easier to slump to shoot than raising up.
> -Buy miscolored paint at paint store for $4 for high quality exterior paint, ie Sherwin Williams etc.
> -Use screws instead of nails.
> - X brace legs with PT 1x4's, stronger than just one diagonal brace. If you bury the legs the lower band board is not necessary. Saves $$$.
> -Metal roofs drip in cold weather unless there is plywood beneth them
> -2"x6" floor framing is overkill on 4'x4' or even 4'x8' stands. Save money and weight.
> -Roof does NOT need to be sloped, it will be slopes when you put it up. Saves time in construction and design.
> -8' long 4'x4' legs are probably long enough in 95% of installations.




Hey, thanks for the great bullet points!  One question though, What do you mean that the roof doesn't need to be sloped?   How does it get slopped when you put it up?  You mean the feet will not be perfect thereby slopping the entire box?  Just curious.


----------



## Hookedonhunting

Hey everyone.  All of these blinds photos and tips are great!  Have any of you found a great sliding or easy to manipulate window?  I am building two condos and need some easy open windows.  My dad will be using these as well as me and my young'un.  Dad only has one hand so they need to be easily raised/lowered/slid/lifted etc etc......  Any help you can give would be great!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

I have never erected one nor seen was that was perfectly level. They will all drain! You couldn’t make the flat roof level if you wanted to. Making an unecssasary sloped roof takes time time and is an opportunity for error. Just sayin’.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Clear acrylic sheet 1/8” thick cut to size will slide in tracks framed in openings with wood trim. Put wooden knob on the end of the sheets. This works pretty well and is inexpensive


----------



## Gaswamp

tag


----------



## GWH

Thanks for the information!


----------



## walters

*Stand*

I have a wood 4x8 box built and painted, all it needs is legs crossed if someone wants to come get it


----------



## Hookedonhunting

Where are you located?


----------



## walters

Hartwell


----------



## K80

walters said:


> I have a wood 4x8 box built and painted, all it needs is legs crossed if someone wants to come get it



 I'll take it.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Here is another type of box stand that has served me and my buddies well for 7-8 years now.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=627722


----------



## 10 ptr

I built one that I still need to get in the air. I went by one similar that I had seen someone else built. There are is some space for ventilation where the roof meets the walls/frame but that can allow wasps to get in there.should I seal up everything up tight ( foam) so nothing can get in? Seems like it would make sense?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Let’s bump this ole girl back to the top been awhile since this was up and active


----------



## mguthrie

This is one that I’ve built several times


----------



## The Original Rooster

mguthrie said:


> View attachment 1114150View attachment 1114151
> This is one that I’ve built several times


I could use 3 like that for my little place. Do you have some plans for that one?


----------



## mguthrie

RoosterTodd said:


> I could use 3 like that for my little place. Do you have some plans for that one?


No. It’s just a design I came up with and build them the same every time. It’s 4’x6’. The back wall is 5’ tall,front wall is 6’ tall. The window height is 36’ and its 14 1/2 tall. The legs are cut 40”


----------



## gb1194

First one I’ve ever put up, about a month ago. Serves my purpose very well. This is pre-paint.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looks like some good uns to put some meat on the table from.. good work Gents


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here is a new design I did. bring this ole thread back up to the top and update it


----------



## Gadestroyer74




----------



## Gadestroyer74

I didn’t build this one. I came across it and really liked it . I posted it here for others to see


----------



## Buck70

I could just stay in one of those for the season.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Buck70 said:


> I could just stay in one of those for the season.


Yeah me too !!!


----------



## 4HAND

Yeah buddy!


----------

